# Star Trek DS9 The Fallen 3D Unterstützung



## TinoZeros (27. März 2011)

*Star Trek DS9 The Fallen 3D Unterstützung*

Hallöchen,gibt es eine Möglichkeit The Fallen unter Windows 7 mit 3D Unterstützung laufen zu lassen?
Das Spiel selber läuft ja,aber leider nur im Software Modus.
Vielleicht hat da jemand Rat,oder schon Erfahrung damit.


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2011)

*AW: Star Trek DS9 The Fallen 3D Unterstützung*

gute Frage - aber: vlt. würde es ja auch mit hardware nicht besser aussehen, wenn die CPU-power reicht? Wie alt ist das Spiel nochmal?


----------



## TinoZeros (28. März 2011)

*AW: Star Trek DS9 The Fallen 3D Unterstützung*



Herbboy schrieb:


> gute Frage - aber: vlt. würde es ja auch mit hardware nicht besser aussehen, wenn die CPU-power reicht? Wie alt ist das Spiel nochmal?



laut Amazon von 2001.mich stört halt hauptsächlich diese pixelige Grafik im Software Modus.Hab auch schon so ein Tool Namens 3DAnalyzer ausprobiert und ging auch nicht.


----------



## der-jan (28. März 2011)

*AW: Star Trek DS9 The Fallen 3D Unterstützung*

also das spiel verwendet die unreal engine - und zwar in der ausbaustufe von unreal tournament - von daher sollte es kein großes problem sein und sollte auch nix mit windows 7 zu tun haben

aufgrund der engine sollte daher das spiel neben software rendering auch glide, direct3d und open gl anbieten - von daher mal durchgefragt

- im ingame menü kannst du nicht von software rendering auf direct3d oder open gl wechseln? (ne voodoo karte wirst du ja nicht haben )

- wie sieht es mit dem advanced options menü aus? ggf aufrufen mit dem PREFERENCES befehl über console

- oder einfach mal die entsprechende ini öffnen und da die entsprechende zeile ändern

ich meine, die gängige umgehensweise mit der unreal engine ist dir bekannt oder???


----------



## der-jan (28. März 2011)

*AW: Star Trek DS9 The Fallen 3D Unterstützung*

so, hab es selbst gerade probiert

das umschreiben in der ini ist der weg der geht 

öffne die ds9.ini (und zur sicherheit auch die unreal.ini - ich habs bei beiden gemacht) im ordner ds9thefallen/system

und ändere dort im dritten block also bei 
[Engine.Engine]
GameRenderDevice=D3DDrv.D3DRenderDevice oder in =OpenGLDrv.OpenGLRenderDevice


falls dein win7 rummeckert wegen fehlender admin rechte - speicher die inis wo anders, dann lösch die alten inis und kopier die neuen inis rein

hab es dann unter d3d starten können und sah auch ok aus


----------



## TinoZeros (28. März 2011)

*AW: Star Trek DS9 The Fallen 3D Unterstützung*



der-jan schrieb:


> so, hab es selbst gerade probiert
> 
> das umschreiben in der ini ist der weg der geht
> 
> ...



cool danke,das werd ich nachher mal ausprobieren^^.Hoffentlich klappt das wär ja super.Ich schreib später ob es gefunzt hat


----------



## TinoZeros (28. März 2011)

*AW: Star Trek DS9 The Fallen 3D Unterstützung*

Alles klar hat wunderbar geklappt,endlich kein Pixelbrei mehr^^,danke sehr noch mal


----------



## der-jan (28. März 2011)

*AW: Star Trek DS9 The Fallen 3D Unterstützung*

gern geschehen


----------

